# Help! Should be an easy one...



## skratch (May 1, 2012)

Picked these two from a shop in the UK, they were cheap - nothing fancy I'm sure.
Unlabelled though, and I am utterly clueless about plants!

Any help appreciated.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Bottom - Anacharis. Top - Looks like Tropical Hornwort or green Myrio. Probably Hornwort


----------



## skratch (May 1, 2012)

The Trigger said:


> Bottom - Anacharis. Top - Looks like Tropical Hornwort or green Myrio. Probably Hornwort


Nice one, thanks!


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

No problem


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Second one is a Cabomba


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

Cavan and Trigger are right. Bottom is Egeria densa (Anacharis) and the top is a Cabomba sp., probably C. caroliniana.


----------

